# how much to add



## dozer42 (May 4, 2006)

i am adding bat guano to my soil. the directions say:

OUTDOORS - either mix 2-3 tablespoons of bat guano per gallon of water and apply directly to the soil, or use bat guano as a top dressing to be mixed or wateed into the soil durning the groth phase of plant life. repeat every 2 weeks.

i am planing on diging up about 6 to 7 gallons of dirt to mix. how much guano should i add to a gallon of soil?

correct me if im wrong

1 teaspoon of lime per gallon of soil
1/3 mix perlite to soil


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 4, 2006)

Imo, unless you know soil real good it's best to buy some top-of-the-line potting soil such as Fox Farms Ocean And Forest or Power Flower.

They are compost-based and chock full of organic amendments and micro-nutrients.  Compared to dirt you dig up, potting soil is of course more expensive, but it will be free of any soil-bourne virii and/or pests.

I use Power Flower.  For the first 6 weeks no added nutrients are needed (saving some $ right there), just water.
Then when my plants start to lose that brilliant green color I add chicken **** tea to the water, and after the first 3 weeks of flowering I add 2 heaping tblspoons of 0-10-0 gat guano per gallon of water.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2006)

mornin' dozer..you got the lime correct, but "IMHO" you're heavy on the perlite. I like about 15-25% perlite. Not positive on the guano Q, but if it calls for 2-3 tbsp. p/gal of water, fed directly, or top dressed. I would think, an equal amount ammended would be OK. (2-3 p/gal of soil) Though I would caution, if you are in doubt. .."use less". It's easy to add nutes to your grow, but outdoors, it's nearlly impossible to flush excess out.


----------



## dozer42 (May 4, 2006)

hey ganja and hick. thanks for the info. i am planning on replacing half of the soil with FF potting soil. i pretty much just want to doctor up some of the exsisting soil.i would love to replace all of the soil but the cost factor ($20 per bag) and i have a pretty heafty walk ahead of me to get to my spot. so carrying 2 bags of potting soil for each hole and all other supplies are just out of the question. the soil quality im my area is good to very good. i live in farm city. everywhere you look is a bean or corn field.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 4, 2006)

"i have a pretty heafty walk ahead of me to get to my spot. so carrying 2 bags of potting soil for each hole..."
I know what you mean (although it's more like 1 bag per 3' x 3' hole).
Where I guerilla grew for deacdes was a l-o-n-g ass hike.
Each sack of soil weights about 60 lbs, and I had to lug 'em up and down 6 miles on a dusty trail.
A good place to collect native soil is near a stream.
Look for an area of the stream that overflows it's banks during winter/spring rains.  You can dig quality soil from these area's.  You want to look for dark soil that "falls apart" (as opposed to compacting slightly) and smells "earthy" and a little sweet.
Another good place is to look where dead leaves collect.  Using gloves or shovel dig down past the top layer and you can often find well-rotted compost from previously deposited leaves.
I would bring along extra perlite to add to the total mixture.


----------

